# Cumberland Squirrels 1/27...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

just returned from another day of fine bass fishing and squirrel hunting...(see"Cumberland Bass" in the VA forum)...squirreling was not so good even with the warm temps...i hunted a little hardwood patch on the edge of a cut-over pine thicket and only saw one squirrel which i shot, watched fall, and then could not fing ...no one else killed any but the bassin' was on point...


----------

